# Monthly Computer Cube Competition 7: December 2009



## qqwref (Dec 1, 2009)

This is the seventh monthly speedsolving.com computer cube competition! Hopefully this will give people an excuse to try computer cubes  Computer cubes are quite fun in my opinion, and they give you the opportunity to play with and practice puzzles that you wouldn't normally get a chance to see.

Here are the rules. _Please_ read these if you haven't yet!
- Please do all of the scrambles for a given round in a row. You get to decide when to start counting solves; that is, at some point before a solve you should decide that you will start counting times. At that point the next 3/5/12 solves you do on that puzzle count towards the competition and you may not do practice solves until you are done with the round. Do not rescramble; if you get a difficult scramble or make a mistake, just keep going, like in a real competition. However, if the program crashes or some other computer-related problem happens that prevents you from completing the solve, you may discard that solve and do a new one in its place. If you don't do enough scrambles I will add on DNS's at the end when calculating your average.
- You may use any simulator you want, although obviously you can't use a physical cube. If you want, you can even switch to a different simulator during the average, as long as you continue counting every solve you attempt.
- If the simulator you use lets you use any amount of inspection, please don't use more than 15 seconds, although I probably won't penalize you if you go over.
- If you submit very fast times that I don't believe you are capable of, please also provide some kind of proof that you can get those times. It doesn't have to be a high-quality video or anything; I just don't want people to win by cheating.
- For the Pyraminx event, you do not have to use a simulator with trivial tips, as I know not all simulators support this.
- At the end of the competition, for each event the top 5 people will receive, respectively, 6, 4, 3, 2, and 1 point(s). A DNF finish will not receive any points, however, and if fewer than 5 people get points in an event the remaining prizes will simply not be given. The final competition ranking is just a list of the people with the most points.

I personally recommend the following simulators:
- hi-games for the 4x4 through 7x7.
- ryanheise.com blind sim for 3x3x3 BLD.
- gelatinbrain for the Dino Cube, FTO (puzzle 4.1.2), Gigaminx, Helicopter Cube, Skewb, and Super-X. They also have the NxNxN cubes, Pyraminx, and Megaminx.
- jflySim + qqTimer for 2x2, 3x3, Pyraminx, Megaminx, and Square-1.
- Mitchell Stern's NxN clock simulator for 5x5 and 10x10 clock (it also has 3x3 clock).
- jsclock (dvorak version) or Tim Sun's sim for 3x3 clock.

This competition ended approximately around the end of the year (that is, midnight in my time zone on the night of New Year's Eve). The final results can be found here.

NOTE: _Since this is the last of these competitions in 2009, after this one I will make a topic or post summarizing all of the statistics in the competitions this year. One of the statistics will include ranking everyone on their *best* performance in the year in each event. So, if you'd like to do better in the stats page, I suggest doing a few extra events this month, or practicing a little more._

The current list of puzzles are as follows:
- *2x2x2*: Average of 12.
- *3x3x3*: Average of 12.
- *4x4x4*: Average of 5.
- *5x5x5*: Average of 5.
- *6x6x6*: Average of 5.
- *7x7x7*: Average of 5.
- *3x3x3 BLD*: Best of 5.
- *Clock (3x3)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (5x5)*: Average of 12.
- *Clock (10x10)*: Average of 5.
- *Dino Cube*: Average of 12.
- *Face-Turning Octahedron*: Average of 5.
- *Gigaminx*: Mean of 3.
- *Helicopter Cube*: Average of 5.
- *Megaminx*: Average of 5.
- *Pyraminx*: Average of 12.
- *Skewb*: Average of 12.
- *Square-1*: Average of 5.
- *Super-X*: Average of 5.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## mande (Dec 1, 2009)

2x2: 8.74, 7.02, 9.46, 7.25, 10.55, 10.41, 7.89, 7.70, 9.87, (12.09), 10.40, (6.74) = 8.93
3x3: 23.07, 23.29, 25.25, 29.61, 27.56, 20.93, (19.88), 34.49, 22.93, 23.66, 32.50, (35.53) = 26.33
I'm happy with my improvement over the last few weeks.
Clock (3x3): (44.961), 39.092, 29.839, 35.905, 33.905, 32.442, 36.875, 37.365, 31.293, 40.928, 35.942, (27.656) = 35.3586
First time I'm solving this.


----------



## JunwenYao (Dec 1, 2009)

Ready For


----------



## fanwuq (Dec 4, 2009)

2x2x2:
4.750, 4.797, 4.406, 5.579, 6.031, 3.328, 3.422, 3.969, 5.657, 4.360, 4.516, 3.922
current avg12: 4.538 (σ = 0.67)

3x3x3: 
14.875, 12.797, 16.718, 15.125, 13.141, 15.281, 16.296, 14.500, 16.453, 14.859, 15.156, 16.094
current avg12: 15.178 (σ = 0.92)

Pyraminx:
5.953, 6.688, 6.531, 7.047, 5.985, 7.875, 7.703, 7.188, 6.984, 7.109, 6.078, 4.953
current avg12: 6.727 (σ = 0.56)

4x4x4: 1:11.16 1:13.86 1:14.09 1:07.55 1:17.41
Freezing hands, really out of practice.


----------



## PhillipEspinoza (Dec 14, 2009)

*2x2*: *5.04 avg of 12* 4.27, 4.44, 6.25, 4.78, 4.67, 7.34, 5.31, 2.75, 4.84, 4.27, (4.20), (12.39) god, I suck at 2.
*3x3*: *12.03 avg of 12* (9.02), 11.17, 11.33, 12.59, 13.97, (DNF(0.00)), 9.73, 13.69, 14.30, 10.95, 10.20, 12.41 complete suckage wtf
*4x4*: *51.45 avg of 5* 55.95, 48.47, 47.81, 49.94, (1:22.09) not bad.
*5x5*: *1:33.27 avg of 5* 1:32.24, 1:26.58, (1:46.34), 1:36.47, 1:31.11 really horrible.
*6x6*: *2:43.68 avg of 5* 2:35.78, (2:53.58), (2:24.00), 2:52.78, 2:42.47 This is really bad. What happens when you don't do 6 for almost a year.
*7x7*: *4:35.98 avg of 5* (4:57.86), 4:45.67, 4:33.94, (4:08.23), 4:28.33 wtf happened to my 7x7 times?

I'm done.


----------



## zosomaniac (Dec 14, 2009)

*Aditya B.*

*CLOCK.*

Previously: 21.449, 20.001, 27.516, 20.585, 23.599 


Thank you qqwref for letting me continue.

Here are the 12 solves(continued after the first 5 solves i had done.)
21.449, 20.001, (27.516), 20.585, 23.599 , 20.907, 20.574, 23.982, 20.596, (18.180), 19.488, 20.559 

*Average -> 21.17 secs.*

*5x5x5 CLOCK*

solve1: (1:35.133)
solve2: 1:27.890
solve3: 1:30.738
solve4: 1:26.395
solve5: 1:13.344
solve6: 1:16:177
solve7 : 1:12.508
solve8: 1:13:227
solve9: 1:10.629
solve10: 1:19:303
solve11: 1:17.096
solve12: (1:06.973)

*Average: 1:18.72 min *


*10x10x10 CLOCK*


solve1: (5:08.088)
solve2: 5:15.345
solve3: (5:34.636)
solve4: 5:10.872
solve5: 5:22.044

*Average: 5:16.08 min*


----------



## Jude (Dec 14, 2009)

Ok starting these now... will edit it my times as I do them

*2x2x2*
(2.89), (16.43), 4.80, 3.86, 13.38, 5.56, 2.97, 4.19, 3.92, 4.81, 5.11, 4.11 = *5.27* --> _Grrr, same as 3x3x3. 2 messed up solves resulting in a stupid counting 13.._

*3x3x3*
17.73, 14.66, 14.53, 46.87, 16.22, (14.44), 17.80, 18.95, 21.62, 21.63, (58.47), 18.79 = *20.88 *--> _Damnit, I should really learn how to do G perms. I can't just keep hoping that no more than 1 will come up _

*4x4x4:*
(1:23.45), 1:27.44, 1:28.19, 2:02.48, (DNF) = *1:39.37 *-->_WTF IS WRONG WITH ME??? Why must all my averages have 1 horrible counting solve that ruins the average? (P.S. The last 2 had Oll parity, can you spot the difference in the times?)_

*5x5x5:*
3:35.98, 3:53.82, (DNF), 3:25.17, (3:20.98) = *3:38.32*

*Square-1*
48.92, (1:04.56), 42.36, 1:03.86, (36.14) = *51.71* --> _Guess which 2 had parity _

*3x3x3 BLD:*
DNF, DNF, 4:09.90, DNS, DNS = *4:09.90* --> _Lol at the time.. I find this so difficult, I didn't even try the last 2 - was happy enough with a success._

*Clock*
50.16, 1:04.78, 55.65, 59.47, 53.64, 56.06, (DNF), 42.72, 41.76, 41.36, 40.20, (33.45) = *50.58* --> _lol at how easy it is to improve at new puzzles  The first solve was my 3rd today, and I think my 5th ever (I did 2 ages ago at Bristol but had forgotten how to do it since)_

EDIT: I carried on doing solves after my Clock average, juts for fun, and can now consistently get low 30s  I'll be sub 30 for January's comp

P.S. Does anyone know of any way to watch a replay of your BLD solve on RyanHeise? I submitted it with the user Jude but have no idea how to watch it...


----------



## plechoss (Dec 14, 2009)

*2x2* *3.89:* 3.69, 4.00, 5.86, 3.97, 3.52, (2.75), (8.28), 4.11, 3.84, 3.33, 3.70, 2.86 nice 
*3x3* *14.64:* 12.63, 13.95, 18.05, 12.02, 14.92, 14.83, 12.11, 17.74, 15.20, (11.61), (18.89), 14.92, could be better 
*Pyraminx* *6.36:* 4.58, (4.19), 5.53, 7.28, 4.19, 5.14, 11.64, (12.05), 5.64, 8.02, 6.55, 5.02 pretty lucky  got 6 LL skips 
*Square-1* *35.78:* 33.69, (42.77), 38.72, (26.44), 34.92
my first post on this forum


----------



## Yes We Can! (Dec 19, 2009)

*3x3:* (22.02), 32.64, 30.66, 36.92, 40.53, 25.45, 34.50, 35.16, 37.77, (58.23), 27.22, 37.78 = 33.86
_Doing this since today _

*2x2:* 15.45, 14.17, 8.83, 8.27, (17.14), 11.52, (5.70), 8.67, 8.78, 9.34, 10.72, 7.59 = 10.33
_I didn't know I was that fast!_


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Dec 19, 2009)

2x2: 6.69 4.95 5.64 4.69 (3.69) 6.11 4.78 6.09 4.45 5.78 (16.22) 7.94
The counting 7.94 screwed it up I suppose...
3x3: 16.34 20.31 (20.45) 17.64 14.92 16.16 (14.77) 16.81 15.70 15.81 16.89 18.86
Pretty nice.
4x4: 1:01.88 (1:09.64) 59.61 1:01.73 (54.77)
Incredible, the 59 had double parity, the 54 had OLL parity. I'm pretty close to sub-50 I think 
5x5: 2:07.27 (DNF) (2:01.44) 2:02.39 2:08.78
Consistently bad. I have been trying so hard to get sub-2 consistently, and now this... Disappointing.
6x6: 3:41.56 4:27.95 4:00.33 3:58.13 3:52.73
Sub-4 average, yay.
Pyraminx: 12.94 10.70 (17.25) (10.00) 12.92
First time trying.
Square-1: 26.72, 23.25, 34.03, (DNF), (19.28)
Meh.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 24, 2009)

*3x3x3:* 44.25, 47.69, 38.00, 42.76, (1:09.89), 40.73, 41.25, 36.75, 45.98, 42.95, (33.36), 40.70 = *42.106*
Comment: The over-a-minute solve was a Z perm; I can't do Z perms on the computer. I'm really thankful I only got one! Mainly I did this as practice so I'd do okay on BLD. 
*3x3x3 BLD:* 5:40.59 (3:30), DNF (5:02, 2:08), DNF (4:41, 1:42), 3:58.34 (2:19), 4:02.84 (1:42) = *3:58.34*
Comment: I used a stopwatch to see how I was really doing, since the timer only shows you anything when you're finished. Still slow because of the color scheme, but at least my accuracy wasn't bad this month.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 25, 2009)

zosomaniac said:


> only clock.
> 21.449, 20.001, 27.516, 20.585, 23.599
> Avg: 21.87
> OOps sorry did avg5.
> can i do avg 12 again?



You are in the middle of your average. If you don't want DNF, you should add the next 7 solves you do.


Mike Hughey: I might have to program a BLD simulator myself, since jfly hasn't done it yet


----------



## Mike Hughey (Dec 25, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Mike Hughey: I might have to program a BLD simulator myself, since jfly hasn't done it yet



That would be awesome - I would surely try it out.

On a somewhat unrelated topic, I still regret the fact that they didn't build the TouchCube to support BLD solving. (Although of course I'll admit there was certainly no financial justification for them doing so.) It's really tempting to try to hack it.


----------



## Jude (Dec 25, 2009)

qqwref said:


> Mike Hughey: I might have to program a BLD simulator myself, since jfly hasn't done it yet





Mike Hughey said:


> That would be awesome - I would surely try it out.



+1

Please do it Michael it would be awesome. Pressing something to say you've finished would be cool, so that if you DNF'd you can see how you DNF'd. Possibly have replays of DNFs too so you can see exactly where you went wrong?


----------



## MrData (Dec 28, 2009)

2x2: (4.19), (2.20), 2.38, 2.58, 2.41, 3.59, 3.80, 3.25, 2.70, 2.56, 2.59, 2.42 --> 2.83
Meh... Not very good.
3x3: 13.61, 15.44, 13.48, 12.84, 13.14, (11.67), 12.22, 14.49, (21.03), 14.88, 13.78, 12.49 --> 13.64
Wow... Very good for me.
4x4: 1:32.67, (1:16.44), (1:48.86), 1:24.13, 1:27.11 --> 1:27.97
I suck at 4x4.
Pyra: 9.80, 9.56, 11.11, 11.38, (18.03), 11.02, 11.80, (7.16), 16.55, 8.80, 7.74, 14.89 --> 11.26
I suck at pyraminx.


----------



## KwS Pall (Dec 28, 2009)

4x4:
average: 88.14 (nice!)
times:
85.45	
78.19	Best ever done 
94.36	double parity
90.39	
88.59	

5x5:
average: 148.67
times:
169.21	Horrible!
148.80	My Computer lags
149.4
137.00 (got a screenshot)
147.81

I dislike keyboard cubes, so I used isocubesim.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 1, 2010)

Sq1sim: 17.52, 14.70, 16.98, 25.19, 21.95 = 18.82


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2010)

My results:
*2x2*: 2.969, 3.640, 3.985, 4.953, 3.578, 4.922, 1.953, 2.469, 2.625, 8.297, 3.937, 3.125
*3x3*: (20.172), 11.063, 11.750, 18.797, 11.047, 13.516, 11.141, 16.469, 12.500, 12.094, (10.187), 19.640
D:
*4x4*: (45.672), 44.093, (41.672), 44.500, 44.063 => 44.219
Not even one sub40  I had three in a row before it.
*5x5*: (1:14.297), (1:02.453), 1:11.125, 1:07.891, 1:06.187 => 1:08.401
*6x6*: (2:19.282), 2:06.969, (2:03.687), 2:06.984, 2:08.141 => 2:07.365
*7x7*: 3:10.38 3:06.50 3:27.52 3:33.06 3:42.95
this lag is ridiculous
*Clock (3x3)*: 7.145, 5.915, 5.426, 5.436, 8.552, (5.342), 6.178, 6.510, 5.659, 5.843, (9.988), 5.870 => 6.2534
*Clock (5x5)*: 35.562 28.453 30.203 32.594 30.594 29.406 33.547 29.969 31.797 29.078 28.547 32.141
*Clock (10x10)*: 2:24.719 2:20.375 2:22.328 2:18.328 2:11.391
*Dino Cube*: 10, 8, 12, 9, 9, 9, 12, (7), 8, 10, 8, (15) => 9.5
*Face-Turning Octahedron*: 1:29, 1:23, 1:48, (1:55), (1:05) => 1:33.3
*Gigaminx*: 9:02, 9:24, 8:33 => 8:59.7
*Helicopter Cube*: 36, 42, (44), 37, (31) => 38.3
*Megaminx*: 1:12.825, (1:04.029), (1:28.059), 1:12.528, 1:20.981 => 1:15.445
*Pyraminx*: 5.703, 8.203, 4.171, 5.860, 5.422, 6.156, 6.109, 3.687, 3.969, 3.625, 6.594, 5.219
D:
*Skewb*: (19), 12, 16, 12, 17, 8, (6), 14, 13, 9, 18, 17 => 13.6
*Square-1*: 27.109, 23.859, 21.797, 31.438, 27.047
*Super-X*: 1:06p, (1:55p), 1:24p, (1:01), 1:12 => 1:14.0


----------



## liljthedude (Jan 1, 2010)

*2x2*
7.40, 9.68, 7.18, *16.82*, 8.86, 7.59, 8.26, *4.76*, 11.35, 13.86, 7.55, 7.60 = *8.93*


----------



## qqwref (Jan 1, 2010)

Here are the final results, and then the rankings for all events:

*Final Results*
*1*: qqwref - 101 points!!!
*2*: PhillipEspinoza - 23 points!!
*3*: MrData & trying-to-speedcube... - 13 points!
5: zosomaniac - 12 points
6: plechoss - 11 points
7: fanwuq & Jude - 8 points
9: DavidWoner & Mike Hughey - 6 points
11: mande - 3 points
12: KwS Pall - 2 points
13: liljthedude & Yes, We Can! - 0 points 

Individual events:

```
[B]2x2x2[/B]
1. MrData: 2.828
2. qqwref: 3.6203
3. plechoss: 3.888
4. fanwuq: 4.5378
5. PhillipEspinoza: 5.037
6. Jude: 5.271
7. trying-to-speedcube...: 5.712
8. mande: 8.929
9. liljthedude: 8.933
10. Yes, We Can!: 10.334

[B]3x3x3[/B]
1. PhillipEspinoza: 12.034
2. MrData: 13.637
3. qqwref: 13.8017
4. plechoss: 14.637
5. fanwuq: 15.1780
6. trying-to-speedcube...: 16.944
7. Jude: 20.880
8. mande: 26.329
9. Yes, We Can!: 33.863
10. Mike Hughey: 42.106

[B]4x4x4[/B]
1. qqwref: 44.2187
2. PhillipEspinoza: 51.453
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 1:01.073
4. fanwuq: 1:13.037
5. MrData: 1:27.970
6. KwS Pall: 1:28.143
7. Jude: 1:39.370

[B]5x5x5[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:08.4010
2. PhillipEspinoza: 1:33.273
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 2:06.147
4. KwS Pall: 2:28.670
5. Jude: 3:38.323

[B]6x6x6[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:07.3647
2. PhillipEspinoza: 2:43.677
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 3:57.063

[B]7x7x7[/B]
1. qqwref: 3:23.653
2. PhillipEspinoza: 4:35.980

[B]3x3x3 BLD[/B]
1. Mike Hughey: 3:58.34
2. Jude: 4:09.90

[B]Clock (3x3)[/B]
1. qqwref: 6.2534
2. zosomaniac: 21.1740
3. mande: 35.3586
4. Jude: 50.580

[B]Clock (5x5)[/B]
1. qqwref: 30.7876
2. zosomaniac: 1:18.7307

[B]Clock (10x10)[/B]
1. qqwref: 2:20.3437
2. zosomaniac: 5:16.0870

[B]Dino Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 9.5

[B]Face-Turning Octahedron[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:33.3

[B]Gigaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 8:59.7

[B]Helicopter Cube[/B]
1. qqwref: 38.3

[B]Megaminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:15.4447

[B]Pyraminx[/B]
1. qqwref: 5.2890
2. plechoss: 6.359
3. fanwuq: 6.7266
4. MrData: 11.265
5. trying-to-speedcube...: DNF

[B]Skewb[/B]
1. qqwref: 13.6

[B]Square-1[/B]
1. DavidWoner: 18.817
2. qqwref: 26.0050
3. trying-to-speedcube...: 28.000
4. plechoss: 35.777
5. Jude: 51.713

[B]Super-X[/B]
1. qqwref: 1:14.0
```


----------

